# My carb cycling bulk?



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2004)

Well everyone I have gotten through my month of hell and now I'm ready to make my new bulking plan.  I have decided to go with TP's carb cycling bulk and it has been a while since I've made a meal plan so here is a little bit of what i got.  Its nothing inn dept yet b/c i don'e know my schedual for the few weeks to come nor do I have much energy with me being sick and all.  Let me know what you think.

Monday-chest/shoulders-high
Tuesday-rest-low
Wednesday-legs-high
Thursday-rest-no
Friday-back/traps-high
Saturday-arms-low
Sunday-rest-no

3 high>>4 carbs 2 no carbs
262 proteins
350 carbs
Fish oil/nat pb/flax seed oil
5 meals @ 45 proteins each w/ cottage cheese for meal 6
	4 with carbs 3 with veggies
	85 carbs each meal
	4 small pieces of fruit

2 low>>3 carbs 2 no carbs
262 proteins
175 carbs
Fish oil/nat pb/flax seed oil
5 meals @ 45 proteins each w/ cottage cheese for meal 6
	3 with carbs 3 with veggies
	58 carbs each meal
	3 small pieces of fruit

2 no>>6 no carbs
262 proteins 
175lbs
262 proteins 
Fish oil/nat pb/flax seed oil
5 meals @ 45 proteins each w/ cottage cheese for meal 6
	3 with veggies

45grams of prot per meal
9 ounces of meat

I hope you guys can read that but once I get some time I will make a complete breakdown of each meal and such.  Is this a ok start though?


----------



## LAM (Aug 15, 2004)

IMO...carb cycling will yield less than optimum results on a bulk.  you need to have contant levels of serum insulin to keep the body in an anabolic state...

I would go isocaloric if you are that concerned with keeping your body fat at it's current level...


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

Isnt 3 high, 2 low, 2 now the basic cutting plan, anyway?  I havent read the CC articles in a while, but id assume a CC bulk would have a higher amount of carb days?


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 15, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Isnt 3 high, 2 low, 2 now the basic cutting plan, anyway?  I havent read the CC articles in a while, but id assume a CC bulk would have a higher amount of carb days?



It all depends on your body type.  For a pure ecto it is mostly high carb days and for a pure endo like myself the high and low carb days are limited.  It actually first called for 3 high 3 low and 1 no but I dropped a low and added a no b/c I have a hard time with fats.

Jodi and several others had great results with bulkin in this manor...so I figured I would give it a try.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2004)

Cool... well, good luck with it.  Easy to tweak if needs be.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> IMO...carb cycling will yield less than optimum results on a bulk.  you need to have contant levels of serum insulin to keep the body in an anabolic state...
> 
> I would go isocaloric if you are that concerned with keeping your body fat at it's current level...



I don't agree with this at all LAM.  Sure, insulin is an anabolic hormone, but it is also a fat storage hormone.  So controlling it (for endos) is critical if you want to bulk with minimal fat gain.

And, insulin is not "necessary" by any means; I have seen and done successful bulks without any carbs at all.

BTW, in case anyone is interested, I am hosting a chat this coming Thursday at 10 pm Eastern, at Avant, and will be discussing Carb Cycling (as well as Tri Phase Progressive Training) and optimizing the two.


----------



## LAM (Aug 15, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> I don't agree with this at all LAM.  Sure, insulin is an anabolic hormone, but it is also a fat storage hormone.  So controlling it (for endos) is critical if you want to bulk with minimal fat gain.
> 
> And, insulin is not "necessary" by any means; I have seen and done successful bulks without any carbs at all.
> 
> BTW, in case anyone is interested, I am hosting a chat this coming Thursday at 10 pm Eastern, at Avant, and will be discussing Carb Cycling (as well as Tri Phase Progressive Training) and optimizing the two.



note I stated it will yield less than optimum results...there is no way the body can be it it's highest anabolic state on a day or days when there is no direct consumption of carbohydrates...


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

Sure, I can agree that there is a trade off with muscle gain and fat gain, but the Carb Cycling bulk was written for those who gain fat easily and do not wish to do so when bulking.

So my assumption is that anyone carb cycling for a bulk understands they may not gain as much muscle.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

It worked well for me.  I gain fat easy and was able to keep fat gain minimal during my bulk.  Any fat for me during a bulk is not good because it really screws with me mentally.  Guess its that girl thing about always wanting to just be lean.


----------

